# FP5 Update



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone updated to Fp5 if so do you notice any differences ? please post them if you do.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got it, but had to go back to stock to install it. from there, you can go back to custom ROMs.

currently, I'm testing it on stock, and getting awesome battery life. nearly 11 hours with 69% remaining


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

jco23 said:


> I got it, but had to go back to stock to install it. from there, you can go back to custom ROMs.
> 
> currently, I'm testing it on stock, and getting awesome battery life. nearly 11 hours with 69% remaining


Aw damn it. I was going to hold off on FP5 and the only thing that might have changed my mind is improved battery life.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

lulz
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/15/droid-charge-update-to-build-fp5-is-rolling-out-now/


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Im using it stock seems smooth enough for now. 
Radios seem to work better but ill give it a little more time till a updated custom kernal and rom come out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Khanfuze (Sep 8, 2011)

jco23 said:


> I got it, but had to go back to stock to install it. from there, you can go back to custom ROMs.
> 
> currently, I'm testing it on stock, and getting awesome battery life. nearly 11 hours with 69% remaining


Did you have imnuts 0504 kernel before? That kernel had battery drain issues.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Khanfuze said:


> Did you have imnuts 0504 kernel before? That kernel had battery drain issues.


I did have that kernel. but that kernel yielded the best battery performance results of all the kernels I tested:
stock
tonist's
0502
0504
0524


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

cujo6801 said:


> lulz
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/08/15/droid-charge-update-to-build-fp5-is-rolling-out-now/


Samsungs way of shutting people up lol

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

Andy32790 said:


> Samsungs way of shutting people up lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Lol

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------

